# Geliebt, Verdammt, Vergöttert ... Photoshop [mal wieder]



## Controll (10. März 2003)

Hab mal ne frage ...
Nach welchen Begriffen muss ich suchen, wenn ich etwas derartiges hinbekommen will ?

Ich hab jetzt mal etwas ähnliches per hand gezeichnet. - Papier.

Jetzt hab ich es eingescannt und will es noch 3d machen, es fängt aber schon damit an schief zu gehn, das ich das eingescannte ne richtig abgerundet hinbekomm. (Zauberstab) - Is zwar das richtige komplett markiert, will es aber noch richtig schön rund hinkriegen.

Kann mir da jemand nen tipp geben ? - Wie muss ich weiter machen ? (3d) und wie bekomm ich solche metall effekte hin ? - Schonmal vorab, zu metall effekte hab ich bisher per 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nur metall texturen, die total ******e aussehn gefunden ...

Bitte um schnelle und prägnante hilfe, Controll ...


----------



## Precog (10. März 2003)

wenn metall nix bringt, such mal nach chrom...
zu dem 3d zeugs:
such mal nach tutorials.
du kopierst die erste ebene und lägst die neue
schräg hinter die erste. dann spielst du wieder ein bisschen
mit den ebeneneigenschaften rum.
danach nimmst du n pinsel und zeichenst den
"Abstand" zwischen der ersten und der 2 ebene nach.

cYa
victork

PS: Vielleicht kannst du auch was mit den fülloptionen
machen [Chrom]

//edit
ich hab noch das hier gefunden...

das ist so zeimlich das, was ich oben schon beschrieben hab.
das beispiel ist zwar an nem text, aber es ist das selbe wie für deine grafik.


----------



## Controll (10. März 2003)

*[...]*

Danke für die Tipps. - Haben größtenteils geholfen, aber hab trotzdem noch ne Frage.

Kann ich die 2 entstandenen Ebenen noch irgendwie einfacher verbinden ? - Das mit dem nachzeichnen is nun wirklich n bisschen sehr umständlich und ausserdem ungenau und net 3d ...

Danke im voraus, Controll.


----------



## Precog (10. März 2003)

ja, in dem tutorial, was ich oben gepostet hab, steht doch eine andere möglichkeit beschrieben...

victork


----------



## ephiance (10. März 2003)

omg
passuf
nimm dein eingescanntes möglichtst groß. wenns dir möglich ist sogar in illustrator. dann nimm das pfadwerkzeug und mal dein dingens nach mit den ankerpunkten stück für stück. passe diese dann an. dann noch eine farbe auswählen.
falls du es in ps machst nach dem pfad tool rechtsklick und auswahl erstellen auswählen und mit farbe füllen.
nach illustrator jetzt einfach speichern und in ps importieren und beliebig anpassen.
wennde deine form dann hast, mach einen farbverlauf drauf und eine dunklere kontur mit wenig deckkraft.
dann drüxxse ctrl+t und verzerrst es perspektivisch. 
dann duplizierst du es 19783469464 mal und verschiebst es immer einen nach rechts und noch oben zB. je nachdem wie du es zuvor verzerrt hast.am ende schiebste die original ebene ganz noch oben. so sollts eig gehen =)


----------



## Precog (10. März 2003)

jo, stimmt.
das geht schon ganz gut...
ich habs so hinbekommen:


----------



## Controll (10. März 2003)

*[...]*

Also ich hab jetzt den ganzen Nachmittag dran gesessen und ein relativ akzeptables ergibniss gebastelt.

die tuts waren endlich mal akzeptabel ...

Siehe:





Also das is zwar net das, was ich wollte, aber es hat gereicht um nen schönen Splash für die nächste Version meiner Site zu erstellen.

Womit wir schon wieder beim nächsten Punkt angelangt wären.
Wie bekomme ich jetzt ein (ganz hell und leicht grau angehauchtes) Interface im future look - eher schlicht - hin.

Wie kann man dazu Farbverläufe verwenden um das realistisch 3 dimensional aussehen zu lassen ?

Also dann. - Danke schon mal bis hier her, Controll


----------



## weA (10. März 2003)

Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus .Gefaellt mir und das weich schwarzumrandende Sehr schoen


----------



## chriZ (11. März 2003)

klasse gemacht controll

du meinst jetzt deine page mit dem interface oder?! am besten du guckst mal bei   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nach farbenlehre und "futuristische kanten. daraus lässt sich bestimmt was machen 


//edit
damit gehts bestimmt auch .. nur ich habs net hinbekommn
spline tutorial


----------



## Precog (11. März 2003)

yo, nich schlecht.
wie hast du es jetzt gemacht?

victork


----------



## Controll (11. März 2003)

*[...]*

Ich finds extrem schlecht ...
Soviel konnte ich auch schon bevor ich den Threat gestartet hab.

Erklärung dazu schreib ich in einem Tutorial, wenn das irgendwann mal meinen Ansprüchen genügt. - Aber das da oben is so schlecht, das ich lieber nicht verbreiten möchte, wie es gemacht wurde.

Mittlerweile hab ich mich bis hierher vorgearbeitet und auch schon wieder das nächste Problem:







Also nur zur Info, das Teil hab ich in Real gemalt (Auf Papier) und eingescannt. - Zauberstab - Markiert in ne Eben gepackt und n bissel dupliziert und modifiziert.

Jetzt mein Problem ... - Schaut euch mal genau die Kanten an. Die sind alle viel zu grob. - Wie kann ich die nachträglich noch richtig schön schliffig schärfen ? - Rasierklingenscharf.

Ausserdem, wie bekomm ich auf der obersten (sichtbaren) ebene noch einen richtig schönen soft 3d lichteffekt bestehend aus grau/weiß hin ?

Wäre nett, wenn mir das jemand posten könnte. - Komm hier absolut nicht weiter.

Controll ...


----------



## Precog (11. März 2003)

zu dem 3d effekt:
versuch es mal mit nem gaanz weichem brush
und dem Abwedler-werkzeug.
markier davor mit dem zauberstab nur deine figur, damit du nicht auf dem hintergrund malst.

zu den kanten:
da kann ich dir absolut nix sagen. ich habe das selbe problem auch oft....
ich hoffe, einer der gurus kann uns da was sagen  

victork

PS: Bei der ersten figur sind die kanten doch scharf...


----------



## Controll (11. März 2003)

*[...]*

Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, was ich bei der ersten Figur anders gemacht hab ...

Is eigentlich beides das selbe verfahren gewesen ...

Kennt hier jemand ne Schriftart, die Größer als Bit3 (9) is, und trotzdem nen Future Look besitzt. - Hab grad mein Sortiment (1600 Schriftarten) mal durchgeblättert. - Kein ergebniss.

Weiß jemand, was das für ne Navigationsschriftart bei pixelfly.net is ? - Sowas in der Art brauch ich ...

Danke im voraus, Controll.

P.s.: Wär ne schlecht, wenn die Gurus sich hier mal wegen dem Kantenproblem zu Wort melden würden ...


----------



## chriZ (11. März 2003)

sowas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hab ich auch gerade erst erfahren find ich ganz gut.. heißt Visitor: 

Download


----------



## Controll (11. März 2003)

*[...]*

Ich würde sagen das Teil sieht aus, wie Bit3.

Zumindest kann ich keinen unterschied feststellen.
Die is mir aber zu klein.

Hab inzwischen mal ein wenig mit grau/weiß/3d - layouts rum experimentiert.

Das ergebinss hier ...

Schönen Abend noch ...


----------



## Jackie (11. März 2003)

*Re: [...]*



			
				Controll hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich hab jetzt den ganzen Nachmittag dran gesessen und ein relativ akzeptables ergibniss gebastelt.
> 
> die tuts waren endlich mal akzeptabel ...
> 
> Siehe:



Genial!!! Ganz ehrlich!


----------



## Kaprolactam (12. März 2003)

Und so sieht die Sache mit einem echten 3d-Programm aus:






Ist doch noch ein Unterschied, oder?


----------



## Controll (12. März 2003)

Ich glaub, ich werd mich jetzt erstmal an mein 3d Studio Max 4 setzen und das auch mal versuchen ...

Das wird wieder dauern, bis ich mich da rein gefitzt hab.

Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Tutorials für absolute Anfänger in 3dSMax4 empfehlen, wäre sehr dankbar.

Controll ...


----------



## The real Gangster (12. März 2003)

hab mal eine frage an dich, controll:

und zwar hast du doch auf deiner seite (pixelwarz) einen iframe, wenn ich mich nicht taeusche...wie hasst du es gemacht, dass man durch diesen frame noch das hintergrundbild sieht, aber durch so einen weissen schimmer ? wie man iframes transparent macht, weiss ich nun, aber nicht wie man sie quasi halbtransparent macht. kannse mir dein geheimnis verraten ?  

thx.. greez GaNGstA


----------



## Controll (12. März 2003)

*[...]*

Sorry, aber das find ich grad lustig ...

Ganz einfach. - Vorher schon in Photoshop mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug ein weißes Rechteck drüber gelegt und dann an der Transparent von dem Teil rumgespielt ... Einfach, oder ?

Es gibt aber in HTML - CSS noch ne möglichkeit, die ich aber noch ne ausprobiert hab. "style = ( filter : Alpha(opacity=100, finishopacity=100, style=1); )"

musste mal in SelfHtml nachschaun. - es Gibt noch mehr filter, mit denen man Tables (TR's & TD's), IFRAMEs, Bilder, ... transparent machen kann. - Mit dieser Methode kann man sogar eine Beliebige Farbe rausfiltern, die dann Transparent sein soll ...

Ich hab mir die mühe aber eben schon von vorn herein gespart.  

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ne Scrollbar-Track-Color Transparent bekomme ? - Meinetwegen auch mit Texturbelegen, hauptsache man kanns an den Hintergrund anpassen ...

Controll ...


----------



## ephiance (12. März 2003)

kapro, wenn mans nich kann isses schon ein unterschied ja ;P
und controll ich hab dir gesagt mach es mit dem pfadtool. nich mit dem zauberstab. kein wunder das es so ranzig aussieht an den kanten.


----------



## Controll (12. März 2003)

*[...]*

Mit dem Pfad Tool funzt das net so, wie ich es will ...

Komm mit dem Teil einfach absolut ne zurecht. - Da entstehen die Krassesten Figuren, aber ne die, die ich will.

Greetz, Controll.

Die neuste Version von Pixelwarz könnt ihr inzwischen hier sehen. - Ich hab mich in 3d verliebt ...


----------



## Precog (12. März 2003)

*Re: [...]*



> _Original geschrieben von Controll _
> *Sorry, aber das find ich grad lustig ...
> 
> Ganz einfach. - Vorher schon in Photoshop mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug ein weißes Rechteck drüber gelegt und dann an der Transparent von dem Teil rumgespielt ... Einfach, oder ?
> ...



jo. die ganzen spielereien funzen aber leider nur im IE...
das mit der scrollbar könntest du vielleicht mit javascript machen.
ich weiß aber nur, dass man in js da schöne sachen mit machen kann, aber ich habe leider keine ahnung wie das geht....


cYa
victork


----------



## Controll (12. März 2003)

*Re: Re: [...]*



> _Original geschrieben von victork _
> *jo. die ganzen spielereien funzen aber leider nur im IE...
> das mit der scrollbar könntest du vielleicht mit javascript machen.
> ich weiß aber nur, dass man in js da schöne sachen mit machen kann, aber ich habe leider keine ahnung wie das geht....
> ...



Und genau das is der Grund, warum ich PHP liebe ...
Einfach den Browser überprüfen und auf die entsprechende Site konfiguration weiterleiten ... - Aber erstmal die ganzen Konfigs geschrieben haben ...  

Naja ... - Das mit der Scollbar wäre höchstens mit so ner Java Scrollbar möglich, aber die funzt dann eben auch net in jedem Browser ... - Hab da grad mal ne Stunde drüber recherchiert ...

Und das fast alles nur im IE funzt is für mich ein Grund das WAN (Webmaster Against Netscape) Button auf meine Site zu setzen und zu http://www.hypercall.de zu verlinken ...

Greetz, Controll


----------



## Precog (12. März 2003)

@kapro:
du hast das doch in 3dsmax gemacht, oder?
hast du dazu ein tut oder kannst du mal verraten, wie du das so hinbekommen hast??
plz 

thx,
victork


----------



## Kaprolactam (12. März 2003)

Äh, nein. Das ist Softimage|XSI


----------



## Controll (12. März 2003)

*[...]*

Kannst du uns 3d Studio Max Neulingen (Wir besitzen kein XSI) mal erklären, oder ein tut reinlinken, wie man sowas mit 3dsmax macht ?

Wär net schlecht, würde mich nämlich gern mal n stück mehr mit 3dsmax bschäftigen, wenn ich es nun schon habe ...

Greetz, Controll ...


----------



## Kaprolactam (12. März 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials22452.html

Und dann:
Get -> Poly Mesh -> Grid
Create -> Curve -> CV Curve (das Logo erstellen)
Modify -> Curve -> Open/Close Curve
Create -> Poly Mesh -> Curves to Mesh

Licht rein, Material anpassen, rendern, fettich. Alles andere ist nur Deko und kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## The real Gangster (13. März 2003)

Controll... die neue HP sieht geil aus ! kannse mir verraten wie du die gemacht hast?  

z.b in wieviel bilder du das gesamt bild geteilt hast, und so....


peace GaNGstA


----------



## Controll (13. März 2003)

*[...]*

Kommt ganz drauf an, wovon man ausgeht ...

In Photoshop sind es ungefähr 12 Ebenen.

Das Layout im gesamten hab ich als ein Bild stehen gelassen. - Gif, Interlaced, Tag=Background - damit es gleich mit einem mal richtig geladen wird.

Und dann eben noch die einzellnen Elemente, wie das Banner, das Navigation Menü, Besucher, Online, Section, ... drüber gelegt.

Unten in den 2 Boxen hab ich dann einfach noch 2 transparente IFrames positioniert, in denen der Content geladen wird. - Einfach, oder ?

Wieso denken immer alle, was ich mach is total schwer gewesen ? - Ich mach mirs grundsätzlich einfach, wenn ich's mir schwer machen würde, könnte ich ne an 2 Tagen so ein Layout hinzaubern und das dann auch schon in HTML umgesetzt haben, oder ?

Die restliche woche wird http://www.pixelwarz.net/v2 noch weiter fertig gemacht. - Und hier muss ich mir's schwer machen, weil das n haufen PHP bedeuted ...

Greetz, Controll ...

P.s.: Das Layout is fast Vollständig durch das Verlaufswerkzeug, das Rechteckwerkzeug und das Ausschneiden-Rechteck Werkzeug entstanden ...


----------



## Controll (13. März 2003)

*[...]*

Hab ein Problem !

Ich bin grad so am Werkeln und mein Photoshop sagt mir, das ich nicht mehr weiter machen kann, weil meine Arbeitsvolumen voll sind.

Hä !?

Genauere Spezifikation - Wischfinger.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. März 2003)

Schau einfach in den Preferences nach Auslagerungsplatten. Die angegebenen sollten reichlich freien Platz zur Verfügung haben, ist das nicht der Fall, mußt du ein anderes Laufwerk angeben und PS neustarten.


----------



## ephiance (13. März 2003)

oder mit dem pfadtool in illustrator dein logo erstellen exportieren und in max imprtiren =)yeye


----------



## The real Gangster (13. März 2003)

@ controll

ich hab mir mal deinen quelltext angekuckt.

1. kannst du mir mal bitte zeigen, wie deinen layout.gif aussieht?
2. die clearpixel.gif... das sind doch immer diese striche oder?

also ich fasse mal zusammen, wie ich das alles so verstanden hab:

du hast eine grosse tabelle gemacht, mit dem hintergrund layout.gif
dann hast du diese grosse tabelle in noch in zeilen unterteilt, wo du das bannerbild, die navigation, iframes etc ... reingepackt hast.

diese striche (clearpixel.gif ??) hast du mit dem html-befehl "img" eingefuegt und nicht mit dem "background" befehl. aber wie kommt es, dass die striche, die anderen bilder nicht verschieben (ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine)

zum beispiel hierbei:

```
<TR WIDTH=100% ALIGN="LEFT" VALIGN="TOP">
		<TD ALIGN="LEFT" VALIGN="TOP" COLSPAN=3><IMG SRC="./images/clearpixel.gif" HEIGHT=1 WIDTH=38><IMG SRC="./images/banner.gif"><BR></TD>
	</TR>
```


sorry fuer meine dummen fragen... ich bin halt neugierig und moechte was lernen 


thx.. greez GaNGstA


----------



## Controll (13. März 2003)

*[...]*

Das Clearpixel.gif ist nur ein Transparenter Punkt, der dazu "missbraucht" wird mein Layout Pixelgenau an zu passen. - Siehe Image Tags: 
	
	
	



```
<IMG SRC="..." WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=38>
```

Mit der Height und Width kann man doch perfekt die untere Tabellenspalte so weit nach unten verschieben, wie man's braucht.

Und mit WIDTH hab ich an einigen Stellen ein Paar elemente nach rechts verschoben, damit sie dort im layout sind, wo sie hin sollen.

Damit man beim markieren die von dir genannten "striche" die entstehen, wenn man das langgezogene Clearpixel markiert net sieht, hab ich die tags:
	
	
	



```
oncontextmenu="return false" onselectstart="return false"
```
 eingefügt.

Wieso kannst du das also als "Striche" sehn ? - Eigentlich dürftest du doch nun nix mehr markieren können. - Oder haste dir den Quelltext schon geklaut und die Tags entfernt.

[An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal kurz auf die Copyrights meines privaten/persöhnlichen Gedankengutes aufmerksam machen !]

Hab kein Problem damit, das du meine Quelltexte durchforstest ...
So lange es nur zum lernen ist !

Das Background Gif findest du hier: http://www.pixelwarz.net/v2/images/layout.gif - Das untersteht ebenfalls meinen Copyrights !  

So. - Wenn du noch mehr lernen Willst, schreib mich mal im ICQ an.

Greetz, Controll ...


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. März 2003)

*Re: [...]*



> _Original geschrieben von Controll _
> *Mit dem Pfad Tool funzt das net so, wie ich es will ...
> 
> Komm mit dem Teil einfach absolut ne zurecht. - Da entstehen die Krassesten Figuren, aber ne die, die ich will.
> ...



uhhhhh, die site sieht verdammt nett aus. ich liebe diesen grau + 3D look


----------



## The real Gangster (14. März 2003)

so schauts also aus...

naja.. ich arbeite morgen nochmal durch, was du alles geschrieben hast, bin momentan zu muede.

klauen werde ich dir sicher nix !!!

hmm... zu den strichen... 
folgende waagerechten striche kann ich sehn (die umrandung der page zaehl ich nicht mit):

- 1nen ueber dem banner
- 1nen unter dem banner
- 1nen unter der navigation
- 1nen unter "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN..."
- 1nen ueber den Copyrights

keine ahnung, wieviele ich das sehen sollte ?!?!

klar... hilfe kann ich immer gebrauchen....


----------

